# ESArtist - New Artist look to draw attention to  my work



## ESArtist (May 7, 2009)

My name is ESArtist

I have started to create a series of work under this name. 
I'm look to sell my work in the future to but for now i just want to get people interested in my work.

I'm going to start posting some work shorty

Enjoy


----------



## ESArtist (May 7, 2009)

Here is a sample of my work


----------



## ESArtist (May 7, 2009)

http://d.furaffinity.net/art/esartist/1241484066.esartist_full_angel_rotation_sheet.jpg - NWS (please do not embed NSFW images in these threads - thank you)











Here's a few more


----------



## ESArtist (May 7, 2009)

You Can find these and more at:

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/esartist/


----------



## pkingsora (May 8, 2009)

:3 great stuff!


----------



## Leeham991dark (May 8, 2009)

Damn bloke... Like you need any help O.O

*runs to your FA page*

I aint big into anthro, but I know a guy who good at spreading word and loves anthro art. I'll direct him to you for sure.


----------



## Armaetus (May 8, 2009)

Any examples of herms (reasonable sized, not Winger nightmares)


----------



## Kittiara (May 8, 2009)

My primary suggestion would be to study real human and animal faces and get a good grasp of them before you stylize them.  Laying a foundation for yourself will only strengthen your more stylized work.


----------



## ClosetMonster (May 13, 2009)

You drew my attention.  Added you to my +watch list.

Excellent character work.


----------

